# Biggest Challenges Facing The Trade?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What do you feel are the biggest challenges facing the trade, both now and in the future? What solutions are there for overcoming these challenges? What challenges are YOU dealing with now?


----------



## Oklahoma roofing (May 28, 2016)

*great question but very difficult to answer*

There are so many difficulties working in the roofing industry. It depends if you are asking the owner of the roofing business or the workers. I believe for the owners the price of advertising will continue to increase faster then profit margins. And if your asking the workers the hardest part about the job is the strain on your body over 10 + years. I could be over looking some things or even misunderstanding the post and question. Maybe im just going off on a tangent. :thumbup1:

If you are interested in more free information about roofing please feel free to visit my free website http://www.roofrepairoklahoma.com/


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

I know in my area, people just aren't wanting so spend money unless they absolutely have to. We are mainly oilfield here, so with the price of oil being so low, there's no work. Without work, there's no money, and no money means no jobs. Hard to convince people to spend thousands of dollars when they're not sure what money is coming in.


----------



## Roofing Dawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Wind..Customers that want to help.. Customers that rave on..Finding one boss that pays appropriately as full time with all penalties,long service and so on.Finding a woman who understands hanging on for ur life by your toes and finger tips even yr balls at times and willingly gives backrubs.. Haha South Australian Roofers Do it Better!


----------



## anchor-roofing (Sep 12, 2016)

Storm chasers and roofers posing as a legit business while having no insurance and/or permit. 


Victor
https://www.anchor-roofing.com/


----------



## choicesolutions (Sep 20, 2016)

There was a study somewhere which said that people generally don't trust roofing contractors. And I can understand that since there are numerous ''contractors'' operating without a license and most of them have poorly trained crews without any kind of experience whatsoever. My team had to cleanup a few times after inept contractors. So i guess I agree with Victor.

Choice Solutions - Roofing and Exteriors 
http://choiceroofs.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

*Competition is our challenge*

Good question. Good responses too. We are from Alberta, Canada. Back when before 2010 roofing trade was a really good one, because the economy was good and there were less roofing contractors in the city. People used to pay big bucks. It's more difficult in recent years. Still lots jobs, but a lot more competitions too. Some new contractors and sinkers only focus on short-term cash flow and they bring down the price a lot. Some of them will do jobs with 0 profit, or even at a loss. It's sad. No business should run like that. So, in short and to be really honest, we think the biggest challenge is Competitions. There are many roofing contractors who can offer more or less the same thing as every other roofing contractor. Buyers' market a sure thing.

Safe Roofing 
www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

There are many challenges for roofing trade. They are for owner or for workers. Challenges can be related to safety, pricing, economy, qualification of labor, competition, effective marketing, unhappy customers etc.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

People will always need a roof over their head. End of.


----------



## prichy (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm getting motivated in the trade field. I'm here a newbie and enjoying my extra time here. Felling happy with this forum.


----------



## megajennyposts (Apr 13, 2017)

*Trading desire*

I'm adopting some traders in handling, dealing with the customer and distributors. This let me open to the trade.


----------

